# [Usertest] Lian Li PC-Q08



## TheHille (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will euch hier mal das Lian Li PC-Q08 vorstellen, da es meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Infos über dieses Gerät im Internet gibt.

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse vor allem wegen den 6x 3,5" Slot für meinen Windows Home Server (WHS) geholt. Derzeit gibt es so gut wie keine Alternative für m-ITX auf dem Markt, mal abgesehen von ein paar sehr teuren Profimodellen. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass das mein erstes Lian-Li und gleichzeitig mein erstes Gehäuse über 100€ ist. Insofern waren meine Erwartungen hoch.

So sieht der Karton aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fällt auf, das alles sehr leicht ist. Sehr schön 
Alles in Allem kommt sehr viel Zubehör mit dem Gehäuse, viele Schrauben, einen Kabelhalter, Lüfteradapter, USB-Kabel zum Durchschleifen von USB 3.0 zu 2.0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne am Gehäuse befindet sich ein 140mm Blue-LED, oben ein 120mm Lüfter. Die Abstandshalter sind schon ins Gehäuse integriert. 

Was jedoch auffällt, alle Ecken und Kanten sind nicht entgratet und somit relativ scharf. Die Verletzungsgefahr ist aber minimal.


Beim ersten aufmachen offenbart sich schon die erste (mir schon bekannte) Schwäche: die Verschlussschrauben zum öffnen an der Gehäuseseite. Das sind keine Daumenschrauben, sondern kleine mini-Schräubchen noch zudem aus relativ weichem Metal. Bereits nach 5x öffnen und schließen ist das Gewinde fast durch. Warum man das nicht wie immer mit Daumenschrauben auf der Rückseite schließen kann verstehe ich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Innenraum ist das komplette Zubehör in einem Pappkarton angebunden.
Praktisch sind die beiden Festplattenkäfige. Sowohl den Oberen als auch den Unteren kann man zusammen oder getrennt benutzen. Da ich nur einen Server ohne Grafikkarte benutze, belasse ich beide Käfige im Innenraum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil wir zuerst an den Wechselrahmen montiert, dann ins Gehäuse geschoben. Wahlweise mit dem Lüfter nach Innen oder Außen.
Von der Montage her gab es keine Schwierigkeiten. Die Kabel haben viel Platz um gut verlegt werden zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse ist nach wie vor sehr leicht. Ironischerweise ist der entkoppelte 140mm Lüfter etwas lauter als der obige unentkoppelte 120mm, liegt vermutlich am Lager der Lüfter. Der Vordere hat zusätzlich noch einen Staubfilter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größenvergleich mit einem Antec ISK-300 65W. (ehem. WHS)

Fazit:

+ Größe und Gewicht
+ Tolles Konzept
+ Verarbeitung gut...

- ... aber nicht perfekt (scharfe Kanten)
- Öffnung des Seitenteils schlecht gelöst

Insgesamt ein tolles Gehäuse mit ein paar Macken. Für ca. 110€ gibt es aber definitiv schlechteres. Zudem im Moment die einzige Möglichkeit m-ITX mit vielen HDDs in einem Gehäsue zu vereinen.

Für Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. Gerne werde ich diesen Test auch noch erweitern.

EDIT 08.06.2010:

Was mir nach ein paar Tagen sehr gefällt ist, dass das gesamte Gehäuse aus Aluminium ist, also wirklich kein einziges Teil aus billigem Plastik. Zudem sind die Seitenwände unglaublich verwindungssteif, ganz im Gegensatz zu meinem Xigmatek Midgard.

Was aber wirklich übel ist, ist die Montage der 3,5" HDDs. Dies ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen, da ich sonst immer mit 2,5" HDDs gearbeitet hab. Prinzipiell müssen die Festplattenkäfige beim wechsel mit ausgebaut werden. Beim oberen ist das noch nicht so schlimm, dieser ist ja nur mit einer Schraube befestigt. Der untere jedoch mit 4 "gemeinen" Schrauben, die nicht mit dem Daumen aufzubekommen sind. Diesem Gehäuse hätte da eine andere Technik sicher besser getan, da meiner Meinung nach der Einsatzbereich dieses Gehäuses auch eher auf einem NAS oder WHS liegt. Also mit einfach "reinschieben" ist leider nicht. Zudem ist die Entkopplung auch nicht die Beste.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

Da es sein Server ist, würden mich deine Temperaturen mal interessieren....

btw... Guter Test


----------



## TheHille (7. Juni 2010)

Temps sind:

CPU: 40-45 °C
Mainboard, etc.: 40-50 °C
HDDs: 30-35 °C

Stromverbrauch:

Low: 34 W
High: 50 W
Ave: 41 W



greetings!


----------



## Own3r (7. Juni 2010)

Schöner Test !


----------



## SaKuL (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich in dieses Case "verliebt", wenn ich es bestellt und erhalten habe kommt bei mir aber ne Gamingplattform rein. Ein Glück, das der Samuel 17 von Prolimatech reinpasst. 

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Macht es große Probleme oder ist es sehr unvorteilhaft, wenn man ein Netzteil ohne Cm einbauen will/einbaut?

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## TheHille (12. Juni 2010)

mit Cm meinst du wohl Kabelmanagement?

Ich habe ein beQuiet 350W ohne Kabelmanagement eingebaut. Es macht keine Probleme. Die Kabel kann man gut verstauen und sind nicht im Weg.


greetings!


----------



## SaKuL (12. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
 P.S. Schöner Test, hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwehnen


----------



## TheHille (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier eine allgemeine Frage bzgl. der Deckelschrauben an den Gehäuseseiten:

Mir isses jetzt mittlerweile passiert, dass ich eine Schraube durchgedreht hab, sprich den Kreuzschlitz zerstört hab.

1. wie bekomm ich die Schraube am leichtesten wieder raus?

2. Weil mich diese kleinen Mistdinger enorm nerven, da ich das Gehäuse alle schießlang aufmache... kann ich aus den Dingern irgendwie Daumenschrauben machen?

Vorschläge gerne hier rein. Am Besten eine Lösung mit wenig Aufwand, ich hab leider kein Schweiß-/ Lötgerät.


----------



## Scheolin (23. Juni 2010)

daumenschrauben gibt's überall....AT,CK hat glaub ich auch welche,musst dir halt die Passenden raussuchen.

Schraube rauskriegen?

Erst mit einem sehr gut dimensionierten Schraubenderher und viel Druck versuchen....wenn's nicht geht,aufbohren und neue rein.


----------



## TheHille (23. Juni 2010)

Ei, das hab ich befürchtet... 

Dank dir für die schnelle Antwort! Werd mir mal das Angebot an Daumenschrauben anschauen, ist ja doch kein sehr verbreitetes Gewinde.

Edit:

Die perfekte Wahl wären die "Lian Li TS-01B Thumb-Screws 20 pcs - black". 

Meiner Meinung nach wären genau DIE die perfekte Verschlussart für dieses Gehäuse. Ich hab jetzt mal bei Lian-Li und meinem Händler nachgehakt, obs nach nicht bald eine Verbesserung geben wird.


----------



## zockerlusche (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

was mich interessieren würde, ist die Lautstärke.
Ich muss mit meinen Computer-Sack-und-Pack ins Wohnzimmer ziehen und wollte den Server ebenfalls da unterbringen.
Summt er leise vor sich, so das man ihn evtl. hinter Büchern verstecken könnte ? oder rauscht der permanent, das man nicht mal schlafen könnte ?


----------



## TheHille (26. März 2011)

Also wenn ich schlafe, liege ich ca. 2m neben der Kiste... Ich bin eigentlich relativ hellhörig, komme aber gut damit klar. Mich stört er nicht.


----------



## janusch (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
erstma danke für den tollen Test!
Mich würde noch interessieren ob man eine 2 1/2 Slot dicke Grafikkarte eingebaut bekommt. 
Hab noch ne Zotac GTX 470 AMP mit dem dicken Zahlman-Kühler hier die würd ich da einbauen wollen. Frage ist nur ob die Karte dann nicht schon am Boden aufliegt. Luft dürfte sie ja genug von unten ansaugen können.
Thx schonmal


----------

